
First space, then auto–now Elon Musk quietly tinkers with education - pow_pp_-1_v
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/first-space-then-auto-now-elon-musk-quietly-tinkers-with-education/
======
moh_maya
So, based off the article, I don't agree with the idea of letting children at
that age choose to drop topics because they aren't interested.

a) Interest often is triggered as you learn more about the subject.

If the argument is, it is the teachers responsibility to make topics
interesting, I'd buy it. But allowing children at that age to drop topics
seems like (to me) a disservice to the child

b) There are topics like history, geography, civics that (I believe) every
child should learn. School is not just for trade skills, it's for learning to
function as a part of the society, and these subjects are indispensable for
understanding the larger world.

Having to run an "economy" or work in groups is not a suitable replacement for
these "ideas" and skills.

In addition, at the risk of coming across as a traditional disciplinarian, I
think there is merit in teaching children the discipline of forcing oneself to
learn even when one is not interested in a topic. Ignoring the "it builds
character" nonsense, the initial steps in most new things can seem tedious.
But learning the basics allows one to explore a much larger world and choose
what to develop mastery in.

Allowing such subject choice at such an young age, eliminating large parts of
social sciences, etc. deprives children of these vital perspectives and
opportunities, IMO. And being comfortable with tedium is important in its own
right. That should not be the only thing one learns in a school (and I know
that thats unfortunately too common in most schools), but doing away with it
altogether is equally counter productive..

Student choice and voice can be incorporated in multiple ways, without
eliminating entire subjects altogether..

Plugging one of my mentors here:

[https://www.ted.com/speakers/kiran_sethi](https://www.ted.com/speakers/kiran_sethi)

What she has accomplished I think is a far more valuable contribution.

(Disclosure: I worked with her and designed the school's middle school
(primary & middle school) science curriculum. )

Edit: added link to TED talk and subsequent disclaimer.

~~~
Ryudas
I would much rather drop something i had no interest in and pick up other
interests and maybe later pick it up when interest flows there again, than be
forced to wade trhough the hopelessness that is to sit a good portion of your
day, learning something you hate. Schooling HAS wasted a lot of my lifetime,
on things I HATED. Years on, I still resent this. I also dropped out of guitar
after 1 week when I was young, but now, having rediscovered it in university,
I do it with a renewed appreciation and vigour.I want it now. Now, not then.
And that's just fine.

------
java-man
I wish the next thing he did was a factory to "build" these schools. I am
afraid the world's education system is stick in the XIX century...

------
pretendscholar
The word quietly needs to be banned from headlines.

------
s2g
Sounds pretty dystopian.

